# Lugging problems after distributor installation



## Sickboy (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello everyone. I am a newbie to this site and I am seeking advice on a problem with my 93 Altima. It began running rough and missing when at an idle. This happened intermittently for about one week. Then one day it would not start. I just took it to a mechanic who ran a diagnostic which came back with two codes, 11 and 21 (I do not know if this is specific to the scope used or standard.) The recommendation was to replace the distributor, which all said cost me $700. He also suggested that I replace the plugs, wires, fuel filter and air filter (air filter was brand new.) I opted _not_ to have him replace these items as I can do them myself for a fraction of the cost. Once I left the mechanic to drive home, I noticed that my car was lugging down or missing in both 2nd and 3rd gear as I tried to accelerate. My car was not doing this prior to having the distributor installed. It was lugging down only when idling, not during acceleration. This leads me to believe that the timing is off after installation. Does this seem realistic? Could it be the fuel filter and if so, why was it not occurring before I took it in? I intend on taking it back to the mechanic tomorrow, but cannot afford any additional costs. Am I overlooking anything obvious? Any feedback would be truly appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Sickboy said:


> Hello everyone. I am a newbie to this site and I am seeking advice on a problem with my 93 Altima. It began running rough and missing when at an idle. This happened intermittently for about one week. Then one day it would not start. I just took it to a mechanic who ran a diagnostic which came back with two codes, 11 and 21 (I do not know if this is specific to the scope used or standard.) The recommendation was to replace the distributor, which all said cost me $700. He also suggested that I replace the plugs, wires, fuel filter and air filter (air filter was brand new.) I opted _not_ to have him replace these items as I can do them myself for a fraction of the cost. Once I left the mechanic to drive home, I noticed that my car was lugging down or missing in both 2nd and 3rd gear as I tried to accelerate. My car was not doing this prior to having the distributor installed. It was lugging down only when idling, not during acceleration. This leads me to believe that the timing is off after installation. Does this seem realistic? Could it be the fuel filter and if so, why was it not occurring before I took it in? I intend on taking it back to the mechanic tomorrow, but cannot afford any additional costs. Am I overlooking anything obvious? Any feedback would be truly appreciated! Thanks.


yes timing could be off. it should be set to 18-20 degrees advanced. get a timing light and learn how to check and set it yourself. its very easy and timing lights are not expensive.


----------

